# test your antivirus



## darklord_2007 (Jun 19, 2007)

Jst paste d following code in ne text editor n save it with .txt extension...!!

*D code:*

X5O!P%@AP[4\PZX54(P^)7CC)7}$EICAR-STANDARD-ANTIVIRUS-TEST-FILE!$H+H*X5O!P%@AP[4\PZX54(P^)7CC)7}$Dhiraj-STANDARD-ANTIVIRUS-TEST-FILE!$H+H*


Ur antivirus must show a warnin'..!!
If it doesnt den its time to switch to another antivirus......!!


----------



## vish786 (Jun 19, 2007)

what sort of code is that.......... or is that a virus or something else ??


----------



## shailendra9999 (Jun 19, 2007)

dude.....it is working........i am using nod32 and it immediately deleted the file........good job dude


----------



## darklord_2007 (Jun 19, 2007)

@vish786

it is not a virus.it will just test ur antivirus......if ur antivirus doesnt detected it.......delete file manually and change ur antivirus


----------



## blackpearl (Jun 19, 2007)

Strange!! my nod32 deleted it. What code is that and what does it do?


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 19, 2007)

It is EICAR test file.Right?

My Avast! didn't detected any virus.


----------



## darklord_2007 (Jun 19, 2007)

yes it is eicar test file


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 19, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> It is EICAR test file.Right?
> 
> My Avast! didn't detected any virus.



thats why i dont reccomend avast to people


----------



## mkmkmk (Jun 19, 2007)

kaspersky detected it........


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 19, 2007)

Nod32 and KIS is the best .... and also AntiVir


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 19, 2007)

AVG detected it.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 19, 2007)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> AVG detected it.



it always does..its very good


----------



## girish_AMD (Jun 19, 2007)

Norton did not detect it


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Jun 19, 2007)

Norton is the worst


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 19, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> avast has found it ............



Which Avast you are using ?
Is it Avast! home.


----------



## santu_29 (Jun 19, 2007)

Avast didnt find it..


----------



## subratabera (Jun 19, 2007)

> A few words about the Eicar Standard AntiVirus Test File
> 
> The Eicar Standard AntiVirus Test File is a combined effort by antivirus vendors throughout the world and EICAR organisation to come up with one standard by which customers can verify their antivirus installations.
> 
> ...



*img253.imageshack.us/img253/8348/avasttestresultbi4.jpg

Source: *www.avast.com/eng/eicar-antivirus-test-file.html



			
				ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> thats why i dont reccomend avast to people


Please study a little bit more before making such comments...

With regards...

Subrata Bera.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 19, 2007)

ChaiTan3 said:
			
		

> Norton is the worst



Norton is a resource hog


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 19, 2007)

Avast Home does not say anything about it.


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 19, 2007)

Mhh...Interesting Info...NOD32 just issued me a warning!!!


----------



## Manshahia (Jun 19, 2007)

Kaspersky detected the so called virus


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey..Guess what..I just tested this on a machine running where i am testing Norton 360..There was complete silence and this so called virus wasn't detected at all


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Jun 19, 2007)

Norton is not only a resource hog, it is even incapable of detecting some viruses


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 19, 2007)

Detected By Trend Micro Pc-cillin

Detected As Eicar Test File


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 20, 2007)

nice wow gr8 r u having some more


----------



## xbonez (Jun 20, 2007)

nope, avast didn't detect it. using avast home 4.7


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 20, 2007)

subratabera said:
			
		

> *img253.imageshack.us/img253/8348/avasttestresultbi4.jpg
> 
> Source: *www.avast.com/eng/eicar-antivirus-test-file.html
> 
> ...


sorry bro but avast only detects its wen we sav file usin X5O!P%@AP[4\PZX54(P^)7CC)7}$*EICAR-STANDARD-ANTIVIRUS-TEST-FILE*!$H+H*
and does not detect wen us make file usin 
X5O!P%@AP[4\PZX54(P^)7CC)7}$EICAR-STANDARD-ANTIVIRUS-TEST-FILE!$H+H*X5O!P%@AP[4\PZX54(P^)7CC)7}$*Dhiraj-STANDARD-ANTIVIRUS-TEST-FILE*!$H+H*

it means avaast is cheatin a bit. it simply reads that text file for EICAR n report as EICAR test file!!


----------



## subratabera (Jun 20, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> sorry bro but avast only detects its wen we sav file usin X5O!P%@AP[4\PZX54(P^)7CC)7}$*EICAR-STANDARD-ANTIVIRUS-TEST-FILE*!$H+H*
> and does not detect wen us make file usin
> X5O!P%@AP[4\PZX54(P^)7CC)7}$EICAR-STANDARD-ANTIVIRUS-TEST-FILE!$H+H*X5O!P%@AP[4\PZX54(P^)7CC)7}$*Dhiraj-STANDARD-ANTIVIRUS-TEST-FILE*!$H+H*
> 
> it means avaast is cheatin a bit. it simply reads that text file for EICAR n report as EICAR test file!!


You are absolutely right. But if you look carefully there are two instances of the same line with different VIRUS headers....

*X5O!P%@AP[4\PZX54(P^)7CC)7}$EICAR-STANDARD-ANTIVIRUS-TEST-FILE!$H+H** 
*X5O!P%@AP[4\PZX54(P^)7CC)7}$Dhiraj-STANDARD-ANTIVIRUS-TEST-FILE!$H+H**

And by the way according to Wikipedia the Eicar test string reads:

*X5O!P%@AP[4\PZX54(P^)7CC)7}$EICAR-STANDARD-ANTIVIRUS-TEST-FILE!$H+H**

And that means....Avast is not cheating at all...Don't you think so....

Subrata Bera.


----------



## anandk (Jun 20, 2007)

all av know about this EICAR test file and HENCE some just dont even bother to detect or delete it actually !!! that dznt mean ur particular av is bad !

*www.eicar.org/anti_virus_test_file.htm

there is one more such, but i cant seem to place it now ...


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 20, 2007)

Avast detected it after renaming the file with EICAR.com.


----------



## indranilmaulik (Jun 20, 2007)

ZoneAlarm Anti-virus version:7.0.337.000 detected and quarantied it.


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 20, 2007)

This AV test File indicates whether ur AV works/not and it doesn't indicate which AV is the Best


----------



## subratabera (Jun 20, 2007)

anandk said:
			
		

> all av know about this EICAR test file and HENCE some just dont even bother to detect or delete it actually !!! that dznt mean ur particular av is bad !
> 
> *www.eicar.org/anti_virus_test_file.htm


True...


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 21, 2007)

Avast home unable to detect.
NOD32 found it.


----------



## cooldip10 (Jun 21, 2007)

Man, Avast detected it!!


----------



## xbonez (Jun 22, 2007)

my avast real time scanner didn't detect it. i then exclusively scanned just that file and still avast didn't detect it


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jun 22, 2007)

*Reply*

mcafee didnt detect the original code....

 but when i typed that modified code given by subratabera.... it detected in a flash n gav a prompt warning n deleted the file.....

i din need even to scan it.... so mcafee is good ... acc. to me.. 

*maxupload.com/thumb/666D71D3.gif


----------



## spikygv (Jun 28, 2007)

hey , which is better nod32 or kav


----------



## psnegi26136 (Jul 1, 2007)

Zone Alarm caught it when I tried to open the file.


----------



## abhijangda (Jul 1, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> what sort of code is that.......... or is that a virus or something else ??


This is virus signature.
hmm.. quickheal also give me warning. It gives file name as eicar test file. I have downloaded this file 3 days ago in .exe extension.


----------



## contactpraven2001 (Jul 4, 2007)

well buddy nod32 do it it's still in my pc


----------



## Apollo (Jul 4, 2007)

NOD32 popped up a window saying that the file was removed for quarantine, just as I clicked on saving the file. And sure enough, when I closed the NOD32 pop-up, the text file was gone.


----------

